# 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO



## Santa_K (2. April 2014)

*144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Hallo, ich brauche einen neuen Monitor, da ich bisher noch einen alten CRT besitze. Seit längerem halte ich schon Ausschau nach einem guten Gaming-Monitor, jedoch kenne ich mich nicht so sehr gut mit den Eigenschaften aus. Deshalb bräuchte ich hier von einigen "Spezialisten" eine Kaufberatung. Ins Auge gefallen sind mit von BenQ der Xl2420Z oder ein Asus, dessen Namen ich nicht genau weiß. Der Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall 144 Hz haben und unter 400 € kosten. Beim BenQ hab ich weiterhin auch gehört, dass dieser einen Motion Blur Fehler haben soll, vielleicht könnte mich da auch einmal jemand aufklären, was es damit auf sich hat. Ja, dann hoff ich mal auf eure Hilfe!

Grüße Santa_K


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Hey
Mit dem 2420Z machste nix falsch ich find den sogar besser als den Asus VG248QE.
Zum Bug kann ich net viel sagen ich nutze den Strobe Modus nicht hab den haupsächlich wegen dem Flimmerfreien Bild genommen und weil die Grundhelligkeit net so extrem ist wie bei den anderen.
Aber es soll nen Fix geben für den Bug aber da müsstest mal selbst Googlen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur zum 2420Z raten.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (3. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> Beim BenQ hab ich weiterhin auch gehört, dass dieser einen Motion Blur Fehler haben soll, vielleicht könnte mich da auch einmal jemand aufklären, was es damit auf sich hat. Ja, dann hoff ich mal auf eure Hilfe!
> 
> Grüße Santa_K



Ich bins gerade leid immer neu zu schreiben...



1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> Es gibt keinen Bug was MBR angeht, und es wird niemals ein TN Panel kommen bei dem das Strobing zu 100% entfernt werden kann.
> Selbst der "Bugfix" (Strobe Utility) erlaubt das einstellen von den festen 2ms auf 0,5 bis 10ms und kann dadurch das Strobing nur bis zu 90% reduzieren.
> ...


----------



## Westcoast (3. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

mit dem BenQ XL2420Z kannst du echt nichts falsch machen. farben sind in ordnung, gut verarbeitet und schnell. 

dieser mit 240Hz: Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

geht sicherlich in CS:GO richtig ab, wenn das system gut feuern kann.


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

da bekomme ich auch lust zu einem 144 hz monitor zu greifen   will aber den markt noch etwas ruhen lassen und die rift erst testen .

Hey TE !  Falls du einen Monitor gekauft hast ,bitte ich dich eine kleine Meinung zu posten . danke


----------



## Santa_K (3. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

@SaftSpalte: mach ich wenn ich es nicht vergesse.

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem NVIDIA G-Sync auf sich? Ich würde mir ja den Benq sofort holen aber, habe dann gelesen im 2. Quartal soll noch ein XL240G rauskommen, der eben dieses inne hat.


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

g-sync hamoniert mit der grafikkarte zusammen . Monitor und graka sind besser abgestimmt . Dies führt dazu das du weniger schlieren hast und das bei weniger bildrate ... G-sync funktioniert auch nur bei Nvidia karten .

Ist halt besser wenn Monitor und Grafikkarte aufeinander abgestimmt ist . 

Soweit ich es verstanden habe bringt G-sync nur was ,wenn du unter 60 fps fällst .


p.s : Dachte G-sync wäre wieder aus dem gespräch ,weil man nichts mehr davon liest


----------



## xpSyk (3. April 2014)

Für CS gibts eigentlich nur die 2411/20er BenQs  

Wenn du willst kannst du dir hier die Bildschirmeinstellungen der NiP-Spieler runterladen: http://gaming.benq.com/downloads


----------



## Santa_K (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Ok dann wird es wahrscheinlich der XL2420Z wenn hier nicht noch jemand G-Sync hochmeben lässt  bzw es empfiehlt


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Nö nimm den Z, dann bist du auch nicht auf Nvidia festgelegt.


----------



## M3talGuy (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Heute ist der XL2420Z bei Amazon für 299€ im Angebot...


----------



## Santa_K (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Ich glaub da schlag ich zu! Kann man da wo nachschauen welche Firmware der hat? Würde trotzdem gerne die neue haben glaube das wäre die 0.2 oder so


----------



## M3talGuy (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> Ich glaub da schlag ich zu! Kann man da wo nachschauen welche Firmware der hat? Würde trotzdem gerne die neue haben glaube das wäre die 0.2 oder so


 
Also der XL2411Z wird definitiv noch mit der ersten Firmware ausgeliefert.
Beim XL2420Z weiß ich das nicht, aber denke nicht, dass das bei dem anders ist.


----------



## Ulmi (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

300€ ist ja wirklich nen krasses Schnäppchen. Wenn ich einen 144HZ Monitor suchen würde, dann würde ich da sofort zuschlagen und im Notfall selbst flashen


----------



## Santa_K (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

ja deswegen kauf ich ihn mir auch zu 90%
kann man den nicht auch zu benq schicken wenn man zu ungeschickt ist? ich seh mich dann schon wieder vo den guides verzweifeln


----------



## M3talGuy (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> ja deswegen kauf ich ihn mir auch zu 90%
> kann man den nicht auch zu benq schicken wenn man zu ungeschickt ist? ich seh mich dann schon wieder vo den guides verzweifeln


 
Ja, kann man. Aber soweit ich weiß, muss man für das Porto (von dir zu BenQ) aufkommen. Rücksendung übernimmt BenQ.
Und du musst bis zu vier Wochen Wartezeit einplanen.


----------



## Santa_K (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

naja dann ist alles klar ich gönne mir das Teil. Immerhin hab ich die möglichkeit es einzuschicken. eine letzte frage hab ich dennoch und bitte schonmal um entschuldigung für die ganzen fragen, nur möchte ich mich vorher immer gut informieren. also: ich hab gelesen dass man bei einem asus schon dieses G-Sync einbauen kann für etwas geld. weiss jemand ob der xl2420z auch "kompatibel" ist also dass man wenigstens die möglichkeit hat g-sync einzubauen?


----------



## Delight (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

?? Aber für das Einspielen der V2 brauchst Du doch ein Zusatzgerät?!

DIY Firmware V2 Upgrade For BENQ Z-Series | Blur Busters


----------



## M3talGuy (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Delight schrieb:


> ?? Aber für das Einspielen der V2 brauchst Du doch ein Zusatzgerät?!
> 
> DIY Firmware V2 Upgrade For BENQ Z-Series | Blur Busters


 
Aber nicht wenn er den Monitor einschickt.


----------



## Ulmi (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> naja dann ist alles klar ich gönne mir das Teil. Immerhin hab ich die möglichkeit es einzuschicken. eine letzte frage hab ich dennoch und bitte schonmal um entschuldigung für die ganzen fragen, nur möchte ich mich vorher immer gut informieren. also: ich hab gelesen dass man bei einem asus schon dieses G-Sync einbauen kann für etwas geld. weiss jemand ob der xl2420z auch "kompatibel" ist also dass man wenigstens die möglichkeit hat g-sync einzubauen?


 
Nein er ist nicht upgradebar


----------



## Santa_K (4. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Also ich hab mir jetzt für die Interessierten den BenQ XL2420Z bei Amazon für 299 € im Angebot gekauft. Ich glaube da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## jack56 (5. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Habe ihn mir auch bestellt  Wird gegen meinen aktuellen 11Z ausgetauscht


----------



## Night93 (5. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt für die Interessierten den BenQ XL2420Z bei Amazon für 299 € im Angebot gekauft. Ich glaube da kann man nichts falsch machen.


Hab ihn mir gestern auch bestellt, echt günstiger Preis . 

@jack56: Was hat dir beim 11Z denn nicht gefallen?


----------



## Santa_K (7. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Bei mir ist er heute sogar schon angekommen, obwohl erst morgen dagestanden hat. Echt super der Versand von Amazon bzw. DHL bei uns! Werd ihn jetzt ausgiebig testen und dann wahrscheinlich nochmal hier posten. Bis jetzt ist er für mich ein solider Bildschirm. Negatives ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Kann mir vllt jemand noch sagen, wo man die Firmware-Version sehen kann?


----------



## El-Pucki (7. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

Bin auch am überlegen mir den zu holen, also sag mal wie er ist bitte


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Santa_K schrieb:


> Bei mir ist er heute sogar schon angekommen, obwohl erst morgen dagestanden hat. Echt super der Versand von Amazon bzw. DHL bei uns! Werd ihn jetzt ausgiebig testen und dann wahrscheinlich nochmal hier posten. Bis jetzt ist er für mich ein solider Bildschirm. Negatives ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Kann mir vllt jemand noch sagen, wo man die Firmware-Version sehen kann?


 
Kann ich nur bestätig Amazon ist was kulanz und lieferung angeht net zu schlagen.
Auch wenn de was zurückschickst in 2Tagen haste dein Geld wieder find ich einfach klasse.
Aber zum Thema die Firmware sollte auf der Verpackung stehen.


----------



## jack56 (8. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*



Night93 schrieb:


> @jack56: Was hat dir beim 11Z denn nicht gefallen?



Der 11Z war voll in Ordnung. Mit dem 20Z habe ich jetzt halt das komplette Paket des Monitors mit allen möglichen Funktionen. Und er hat mich im Endeffekt nur 20€ mehr gekostet.


----------



## Santa_K (8. April 2014)

*AW: 144 Hz Monitor für CS:GO*

@Leitwolf200
wie müsste die denn Aussehen? Zahlen sind da viele nur komm ich mit denen nicht klar ^^


----------

